# Bellas Easter Pictures



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a fun Saturday we had! 

This one is going to be my wallpaper at work...


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

These were pics that we took earlier in the day and for some reason they did not turn out as well. I toyed with them in Photoshop. 




























This one I Photoshopped a bit... 




































*This one I love the pose but it turned out bad. I tried to dabble with it in Photoshop but it was ehhhhhhh. If there ANYONE that is a PhotoShop Genius and can make this photo brilliant than message me and I will send the PSD to you. *


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my goodness. These are darling and hilarious. Well, of course she has an Easter dress! haha! Too fun!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love that dress


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh those are super cute! good work!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

How precious.. now that is an Easter basket I would love to have! You have some really wonderful poses of her.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh i just love these thank you for the inspiration


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, my goodness. These are darling and hilarious. Well, of course she has an Easter dress! haha! Too fun!!


Thank you!!! 



Kioana said:


> i love that dress


I got it on Ebay... she makes the cutest dresses. DoggieDressups items - Get great deals on Dog Dresses xxs 10-11.5' girth items on eBay Stores!



flippedstars said:


> Oh those are super cute! good work!


Thanks... it was a Saturday adventure! 



chideb said:


> How precious.. now that is an Easter basket I would love to have! You have some really wonderful poses of her.


Thank you. Bella was a very patient model. 



Adrienne said:


> Oh i just love these thank you for the inspiration


Thanks and you are very welcome!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I fooled around with the image a little in my iPhoto. Made it smaller and put some FX on it to antique it a bit. At a higher resolution you can see the graininess which is what makes it look weird. 












Here's a straight Black and White and a Sepia for some alternate FX.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwwwwww! I'd LOVE to find Bella in my Easter Basket!! I need a better Easter Bunny! She's adorable. Such a princess.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Great effects with the photo Ronni. Bella is the sweetest little Easter Basket Prize. I want one like that. Love her little Easter Dress too.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Tink said:


> I fooled around with the image a little in my iPhoto. Made it smaller and put some FX on it to antique it a bit. At a higher resolution you can see the graininess which is what makes it look weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice effects! Thank you for taking the time to play around with them. 



rms3402 said:


> Awwwwwww! I'd LOVE to find Bella in my Easter Basket!! I need a better Easter Bunny! She's adorable. Such a princess.


Thank You! 



Chiboymom said:


> Great effects with the photo Ronni. Bella is the sweetest little Easter Basket Prize. I want one like that. Love her little Easter Dress too.


Thanks!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi looks like mommy has bought her baby the prettiest easter dress she is poseing beautifully like shes a model


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a darling pic. That will make a fabulous wallpaper photo!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> sooooo cute!!!!


THANKS!!!



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi looks like mommy has bought her baby the prettiest easter dress she is poseing beautifully like shes a model


I call her Americs Next Top Chihuahua... lol



foggy said:


> Aww what a darling pic. That will make a fabulous wallpaper photo!


The girls at work loved it!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww how adorable!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

So cute!

My favourite is the last pic in the first batch!

If I tried that, I'd have Easter grass hanging from the ceiling fan...My two aren't that cooperative.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> awww how adorable!!!


THANK U!



kimr said:


> So cute!
> 
> My favourite is the last pic in the first batch!
> 
> If I tried that, I'd have Easter grass hanging from the ceiling fan...My two aren't that cooperative.


You just have to put a carrot in front of Bella and she is all yours. lol


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I really enjoyed your photos, she looks adorable. I love how you've created the Easter theme with the basket and accessories, and Bella makes a very pretty Easter "Bunny"


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Lindilou said:


> I really enjoyed your photos, she looks adorable. I love how you've created the Easter theme with the basket and accessories, and Bella makes a very pretty Easter "Bunny"


Thank You! I bought everything but the sheet and dress at Family Dollar for under 10.00. :hello1:


----------

